# انواع الهدوء.......



## christ my lord (24 ديسمبر 2006)

:new5:​من بعض الفضائل الروحية التى يجب على الانسان ان يحتزى بها من اجل تقربة الى المسيح ومحاولة الوصول الى جزء من كمال الله .. حتى يضمن الوصول الى محبة المسيح ويتمتع برضا النفس والاهم رضا الرب علية .... حيث انة دائما الانسان الذى يعمل فية الروح القدس محاولا جاهدا بان يصل الى قلب المسيح ولكن المحاربات الشيطانية تقاومة بكل اسلحتها الفتاكة حتى يفقد ابديتة .. فالذلك قام السيد المسيح على تعليمنا لبعض الفضائل القوية التى تعتبر كاسلحة نحارب بها ضد ابليس .. ومن هذة الفضائل
​*الهدوء*
الهدوء الذى يكون مصدرة الايمان .. بان يكون الانسان الهادىء لا يضطرب قلبة لاى سبب ولا يفقد هدوءة مهما ثارت المشاكل كما قال دود النبى  ان يحاربنى جيش فلن يخاف قلبى  وان قام على قتال ففى هذا انا مطمئن )[/SIZE]
*انواع الهدوء*​اولا:- هدوء القلب :-
وهو الهدوء الذى يكون من الخارج و من الداخل حيث انة يشمل هدوء القلب من جهة الغضب ومن جهة الخوف والشك والغيرة والشهوات والحروب الداخلية التى تسبب صراعا عنيفا داخل النفس .... هذا هو الهدوء هو جزء من السلام الداخلى (ومن هدوء القلب ينبع هدوء الفكر ) ( وهدوء الفكر يساعد علية هدوء الحواس ) وهذا الهدوء الفكرى يساعد على الوصول الى الحكمة ... حيث قال الكتاب المقدس :-
(كلمات الحكماء تسمع فى الهدوء اكثر من صراخ المتسلط بين الجهال )
وما اجمل قول الكتاب عن فائدة الهدوء :-
( بالرجوع والسكون تخلصون بالهدوء والطمانينة تكون قوتكم )
ثانيا:- هدوء الاعصاب:-
وهو عدم التسرع الى الغضب ومعالجة المشاكل فى هدوء كما قال الحكيم : (بالجواب اللين تصرف الغضب)
حيث قال الكتاب :
( اما الاشرار فكالبحر المضطرب لانة لا يستطيع ان يهدأ وتقذف مياهه حمأة وطينا لا سلام قال الرب للاشرار )


----------



## sparrow (24 ديسمبر 2006)

ثانيا:- هدوء الاعصاب:-
وهو عدم التسرع الى الغضب ومعالجة المشاكل فى هدوء كما قال الحكيم : (بالجواب اللين تصرف الغضب)
كلمات جميلة اووي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## christ my lord (24 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا حبيبى سبارو على المرور ربنا يباركك


----------



## REDEMPTION (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*+*


سلام ونعمه ..

أشكرك يا يوساب على موضوعك الجميل .. فبالفعل نحتاج إلى الهدوء .. فنعيش حياة الهدوء والتأمل .. فهل تعلم يا أخى أن هناك دراسات علميه أثبتت أن بالهدوء فى المشاكل يعمل عقل الأنسان بقوة ضعف قوته فى الأوقات العاديه ..

هذا من الناحيه العلميه .. 

و من الناحيه الروحيه فمواجهة المشاكل و الصعاب بهدوء يكون منبعه الثقه بالله .. و الإيمان القوى أن كل الاشياء تعمل معاً للخير للذين يحبون الله 

و هناك فرق بين الهدوء .. و البرود أو اللامبالاه .. فالبرود يكون ناتج من غياب المشاعر و عدم الإحساس بالآخر أو بالامور المحيطة به .. و يكون ناتج أيضاً من غياب الهدف .. فتجد أن الشخص البارد هو إنسان بلا هدف يسعى من أجله .. بالإضافة إلى أن البرود لا يُعنى الثقه بالله .. فقد يكون سببه عوامل أخرى كثيره .. منها البيئه و الحالة الاجتماعيه و الثقافيه و ..  

أيضاً أود أن ألفت إنتباهك إلى أن كمال الله لا يتجزأ .. فالله كماله كمال مطلق .. فلا يمكن أن نقول (( ومحاولة الوصول إلى جزء من كمال الله )) و لكن الكمال الذى طالبنا به الله هو كمال نسبى .. و هذا يمكننا بلوغه .. فأيوب البار قال عنه الله أنه إنسان كامل .. فالكمال المقصود هنا هو كمال نسبى 

تحياتى


----------



## christ my lord (27 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراااا جدااا على الرد والتوضيح ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

